
Material, a Graphics Framework for Material Design in Swift - somecoder
https://github.com/CosmicMind/Material
======
ceeK
First of all, it looks great, so well done for that! It's fantastic to
actually make it to the release stage.

That said, I'm a big fan of adopting the best design paradigm for the
platform. If I was building an Android app, material design would be the go
to. Why? Well, Android users have already used it. The cognitive burden to how
things feel and work has been removed, letting your users feel familiar with
the app from the get go.

Similarly, with iOS, closely following their human interface guidelines will
produce the best results for allowing iOS users to immediately feel at home in
your app. This sentiment is mimicked in the WWDC2014 video Designing Intuitive
User Experiences.

For this reason, I'd personally tend to shy away from trying to port design
principles to other platforms. It sure looks nice, but is it worth it?

~~~
ryanmonroe
I can't comment on whether it's the best for the platform, but I don't think
there's much of a cognitive burden placed on iOS users by material design. A
whole lot of iOS users use the Google Maps and Youtube apps, and many also use
Gmail/Inbox for email, and Chrome as a browser. My Grandmom uses Google Maps
and has never had to ask me any questions about how to do things with it.

~~~
andrewingram
Honestly it bothers me every time I use a Google app on my iPhone. Because it
feels like they've willingly sacrificed a uniform platform experience to push
their own brand. Now I can't comment on the quality of the app itself, but
consider what Apple did with the UI for the Apple Music app for Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apple.andr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apple.android.music&hl=en_GB)

~~~
vetinari
For years Android users complained, that when apps were originally introduced
on iOS and later brought to Android, they were looking like iOS apps. I guess
that Google realized in the end, that it works both ways.

~~~
Larrikin
I instant uninstall any apps from my Android phone if it looks like an iOS
app.

~~~
paulddraper
I instantly uninstall the apps don't work.

------
glossyscr
_Why for Heaven 's sake should iOS users ever adopt Android's so-so Material
Design?_

My perception is that iOS users—both developers and users—are rather 'hostile'
against Android and its ecosystem. They believe that if there is one design
authority, it must be Apple, so again _Why?_

I had Android phones for 4-5 yrs and I still like Android, I think there is a
lot innovation on Android. It's in some parts more advanced than iOS but I've
still switched back to iOS for 2yrs. I waste now less time with tweaking every
tiny detail of the system (what I loved about Android).

Material Design is ok but not stunning. Everything is big and if you have a
5.7" brick every piece of Material Design gets even more bloated because most
manufacturers have wrong ppi/scaling settings which you can't change. All the
Notes from Samsung have this problem and people root them to correct this. It
feels like if the MyFirstSony product head designed the UI: you can easily hit
the baby-buttons with elbows and closed eyes. Again, Material Design is not
really bad but not something I would upvote on Dribbble. It's a careful design
that wants to be liked, not brave, a happy and randomly colored design
language that doesn't want to hurt, with an impersonal and indecisive
personality. Even Windows Phone's design is _way_ more bold and daring, with a
mind of its own, it doesn't want to be liked.

~~~
currysausage
I switched back from Android to iOS as my everyday mobile OS a few months ago,
mostly for stability reasons. I think that both OSs have very mature GUI
styles, iOS more visually appealing in theory (smooth animations, Gaussian
blur; just compare Chrome's tab switcher with Safari's) but also more
conservative. Material design is certainly easier to "get right," meaning that
more third-party apps look quite polished than on iOS (it used to be the other
way round before Material came up).

Before the switch, I thought that I would continue to use iOS versions of
Google's great Android apps (especially Keep, which on Android has way better
UX than many alternatives). Actually, I more or less abandoned all Google apps
except Maps. Material Design is only one reason, but certainly a big one. Once
I got used to the iOS style again, those colorful hamburger menus felt out of
place. All in all, _Google 's apps felt like "bad citizens." I don't want to
rethink my interactions between apps._

What made me angry (obviously that's because I'm a nerd) is the Roboto font,
which looks quite similar to San Francisco, but still noticeably different.
This violates typographic principles: you don't mix Helvetica and Univers, it
will look like an accident. Heck, even Apple Music on Android uses Roboto.
Can't you try to be a good citizen in return, Google?

------
k__
OT: are there any modular Material design CSS frameworks?

I can't use material-ui (no react).

~~~
pdxandi
I've used a few and like Material Design Lite the most. There may be others
that are easier to work with, but MDL feels the most true to the Material
Design specs and it follows the BEM method, which makes sense to me. Their
example pages are useful as well.

~~~
k__
Can you elaborate why you like MDL better than the rest?

I find the CSS class names a bit clunky. Materialize makes a much better
figure.

~~~
sehr
MDL is closer to the material spec than materialize, even materialize's site
doesn't follow the material guidelines

